# Farm work (chicken farm) in VIC - 6 workers needed



## eclipta (May 12, 2017)

Hi all, my husband manages a chicken farm in Charlton, VIC (post code: 3525) and they are now looking for 6 workers to start working on July 27. This season is expected to end in Feb or Mar next year.

You must have the right to work in Australia. Working holiday visa holders are welcome. The job will qualify you for 2nd year working holiday visa application, too. Charlton is about 3 hours' drive from Melbourne (post code 3525). If you take up the job, you must move to Charlton (or nearby) and find your own accommodation (I may be able to assist to set you up with the local real estate agent). The farm is about 5 minutes drive from Charlton town centre. There is no public transport, so you must have your own means of transportation.

The job is very simple, no experience is required. You pick up the eggs, clean up the sheds, and take care of the chickens. If you find a dead chicken you bring it out to the incinerator. On-the-job training will be provided. Expect 7-8 hours per day and 4-5 days per week. The manager assigns work on a roster. Statutory minimum wage is AUD22 (and some change) per hour, plus 9.5% superannuation. Double pay for work on Sunday and public holidays. From personal experience you should receive over AUD700 per week after tax, and over AUD850 if you work on Sundays.

Strict bio-security rules apply. You must shower before entering the farm (work clothes and towels provided). All personal belongings must be left outside the farm. If you get caught violating these rules you will be fired immediately.

WARNING: chicken poop STINKS. big time. Otherwise it is an easy job for good money (in my opinion).

If you are interested, please PM me your name, gender, nationality, visa type and expiry date, and contact information.

Cheers


----------



## Emily Holstein (Sep 10, 2018)

Hi, my name is Emily Holstein, and my partner, Jordan Cook and myself have seen the ad on Jora about this job. We are very keen to apply, as we both live in Charlton. But we are having trouble applying over Jora, and this has been the only way I can get in touch, so i hope this is ok. 
We are hoping to be able to apply, and was wondering if you could point us in the right direction to do so.

Thank you for your time,
Emily and Jordan.


----------



## Indahmikha (Oct 21, 2018)

Hi eclipta
We saw your posted about the farm worker requirement.
Me and my husband lost our farm because of the customer didnt paid us. Then the bank take over our farm along. Since its the only things we know since year and not much people doing this in indonesia. So here we us.. with nothing to do now. We are hoping you can have some work for me and my husband. We are get used with chicken dung or any other animal waste. I can speak english well but my husband cant speak so well. But im sure he will learn it quickly. 
We are willing to works during the weekend or sunday ( after chruch ) if we need. We can process our immediatly if needed. Oh, we also havent have any children. My husband and me are early 30 years old
Thanks before for any help and your kind attention. 

Thanks and best regard

Indah


----------

